# Uber driver charged with taping sex with passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Gerald William Smelson, 72, is charged with felony secret peeping

http://www.starnewsonline.com/news/...driver-charged-with-taping-sex-with-passenger

NEW HANOVER COUNTY -- A Wilmington Uber driver has been charged with peeping after allegedly videotaping himself having sex with an intoxicated woman he had picked up in his car, authorities say.

Gerald William Smelson, 72, is charged with felony secret peeping in connection with a Jan. 7 incident, according to New Hanover County Sheriff's Office spokesman Lt. Jerry Brewer. Smelson was charged on March 2.

Brewer said on the day of the incident, Smelson picked up two 19-year-old women in Wrightsville Beach who had called for an Uber. The women were both heavily intoxicated, Brewer said, and Smelson drove them to their destination.

Upon arrival, one of the women got out of Smelson's car and went in the house, but the other woman reportedly fell to the ground outside. Brewer said Smelson picked her up, put her back in the car and drove her to his house, where he had sex and oral sex with her. Smelson has since turned over a video of the encounter to the sheriff's office, Brewer said.

The morning after the alleged encounter, Smelson took the woman home and she went to New Hanover Regional Medical Center, Brewer said. Hospital employees contacted the sheriff's office, which then began an investigation.

Brewer said the woman has refused to press charges against Smelson.

"The reason he's charged with secret peeping is because he video-ed it all and turned it over to us," Brewer said. "That's a charge we can charge without a victim."

Brewer said the sheriff's office believes Smelson may have conducted similar alleged behavior with other women. He asked potential victims to contact the sheriff's office at 910-798-4162 or submit an anonymous tip *www.NewHanoverSheriff.com/submit-a-crime-tip.* Brewer said he believes Smelson may still be employed by Uber.

Smelson has a court appearance scheduled for March 22, according to court records.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

He's 72 and still healthy, huh..

Probably got himself arrested for bragging rights.

PS 53 year age difference, wow.... if I were him, I'd plead "no contest, old senile dazed and confused"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Brewer said the woman has refused to press charges against Smelson.


Wow, was gramps really that good in bed or was the 19 year old female just in some desperate need?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol @ using camera footage to disprove rape, then getting hit with peeping charges instead


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> He's 72 and still healthy, huh..
> 
> Probably got himself arrested for bragging rights.
> 
> PS 53 year age difference, wow.... if I were him, I'd plead "no contest, old senile dazed and confused"


He looks 53. Must of not smoked and not drank in his life.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It really should be up to her to press charges. If she doesn't want to press charges, then save the taxpayers money and don't investigate it. 
Women hook up with guys all the time. This one is just a bit older.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, was gramps really that good in bed or was the 19 year old female just in some desperate need?


try humiliated, shamed, disturbed, and unwilling to keep retelling her story of the worst night of her life to different people over and over again, in front of countless rooms of strangers.

Imagine how hard it would be to watch your mom or sister testify in open court about being raped. Now imagine how hard it would be for the poor girl to get through.

Now the cops have "plan b" make him pay, go to jail and register on the sex offender registry without putting the girl through that.

If i had to guess...

My suspicion is that she was too drunk to consent, or so black out drunk that she couldn't remember if she consented at all?

Either case this guy is a creep and needs to go to jail.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

What a depraved, old goat.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

How torn up was the girl who had sex with him.?


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

I follow a simple rule to know and understand pertaining to women in general. Whether she is a 2 or a 10, 19 or 90, it's all the same in bed. This idiot thought wow, a drunk 19 year old, let me take her to my home, do my business, then take her back home. Moron left himself wide open for jail-time when he freaked out and gave 5-0 the sex tape. His remaining days on earth will be inside a jail cell, or hell cell. Every 4 hours inmates are counted. Lousy food. I used to work in a jail for 4 years. It's just not worth it. It's "just sex", after all. Some guys, make it most guys, too many to count, never figure that out.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> I follow a simple rule to know and understand pertaining to women in general. Whether she is a 2 or a 10, 19 or 90, it's all the same in bed. This idiot thought wow, a drunk 19 year old, let me take her to my home, do my business, then take her back home. Moron left himself wide open for jail-time when he freaked out and gave 5-0 the sex tape. His remaining days on earth will be inside a jail cell, or hell cell. Every 4 hours inmates are counted. Lousy food. I used to work in a jail for 4 years. It's just not worth it. It's "just sex", after all. Some guys, make it most guys, too many to count, never figure that out.


The biology works the same, yeah, but the ego boost and social part of it are what's different when the girl is young/hot--- that, and of course, her fertility.

Now what guys don't understand is that you can't 'steal' the reputation part. If the girl is a status symbol, a big part of that dynamic that others see is that 'wow, she's boning him, he must be powerful/cunning/strong/virile in order to edge out the competition.' But if all you did is take advantage of a drunk girl, that doesn't make you any of those things, it just makes you a rapist-- at best, assuming you got a drunken 'yes,' it makes you an opportunist.

How you got something changes what it means. I've had sex with some gorgeous young women. But I could never maintain it and when I brag about it very rarely does anyone believe it. I feel almost as awkward/fearful of rejection as little 17-year old me.

If you had the sex and look and act like a loser, people will still think you're a loser. If you come up, it won't matter that you didn't have a lot of sex or sex with hot people, it will be assumed that you did/do/can. I think guys covet sex as a 'thing' you can 'get,' when really it's just an experience that you're much more likely to have when certain conditions are met. Having sex can't change who you are. Putting names on a list or notches in a belt is among the most ephemeral forms of 'accomplishment.'

Dudes pay the ultimate cost to 'get' the desired sex, and in the end they realize they didn't 'get' anything, or at the very least they vastly overpaid. That dude who abducted the 17 year old and took her to Oregon-- he really couldn't just wait a year and quit his job? It was worth his freedom and his career? He didn't get any younger by banging her. If anything, it would demonstrate the wide gulf between younger and older him.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He looks 53. Must of not smoked and not drank in his life.


I'm 49. He does NOT look 53.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lol @ using camera footage to disprove rape, then getting hit with peeping charges instead


The plan was coming together at one point though lol

I guess some misinterpreted GET A DASHCAM


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Hail Macbeth said:


> The biology works the same, yeah, but the ego boost and social part of it are what's different when the girl is young/hot--- that, and of course, her fertility.
> 
> Now what guys don't understand is that you can't 'steal' the reputation part. If the girl is a status symbol, a big part of that dynamic that others see is that 'wow, she's boning him, he must be powerful/cunning/strong/virile in order to edge out the competition.' But if all you did is take advantage of a drunk girl, that doesn't make you any of those things, it just makes you a rapist-- at best, assuming you got a drunken 'yes,' it makes you an opportunist.
> 
> ...


Intriguing points in first half of post but ya lost me a bit in second.

Am I wrong or did he have her at his home for a day?? Or overnight, at least? Then why did he assault her in the car? What'd she do-hang out after, eat some breakfast then get a ride home so she can go to the hospital? The poor girl was passed out cold and he raped her. He abducted AND raped her. I don't think his bullshit voyeur charge will get him jail time. Fekkin pig.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Intriguing points in first half of post but ya lost me a bit in second.
> 
> Am I wrong or did he have her at his home for a day?? Or overnight, at least? Then why did he assault her in the car? What'd she do-hang out after, eat some breakfast then get a ride home so she can go to the hospital? The poor girl was passed out cold and he raped her. He abducted AND raped her. I don't think his bullshit voyeur charge will get him jail time. Fekkin pig.


Oh, I was speaking in generalities. Yeah, this guy is a stone-cold rapist.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

people still have sex at 72? scary


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Gerald William Smelson, 72, is charged with felony secret peeping
> 
> http://www.starnewsonline.com/news/...driver-charged-with-taping-sex-with-passenger
> 
> ...


So did this old guy send this to the news stations for bragging rights?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cou-ber said:


> I'm 49. He does NOT look 53.


LOL not anywhere near it. At best the guy looks late 60s, at BEST. Personally I think the guy looks every bit his age.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

He sure is "purdy".


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How the hell is "felony peeping" even a ****ing thing? 
How is it peeping if you are recording yourself?
DA & police overreach are ruining this country. Sure some of you might say he deserves it but shit like that sets precedence. Today, it's felony peeping taping yourself, how soon before that gets expanded to other magical situations.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Abducted and raped but not pressing charges... something smelson fishy here...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Love his picture. I LoL'd when I first saw it.
Looks like an old guy sitting in the principles office. "In trubble agin."


----------



## Jim Ng (Aug 16, 2015)

Girl is probably afraid of the sex tape being entered into evidence and viewed by the judge, jury, bailiff, clerk, attorneys for both sides, their secretaries, and maybe the office copy boy, etc.


----------

